# New Lily Pipe Inflow & Outflow Set



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

I just got this set from CAL labs and will hopefully try it this week w/ my new ADA tank. I ordered it on Sunday and it arrived today. Very well packaged and reasonably priced for the set.

A great Valentine present.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Those look pretty sweet. I can't wait to see some pics of them hooked up to your ADA tank.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

ADA tank with knock off pipes? tsk..tsk..




j/k, I wanted to get some myself but my tank has the black trim on it so i don't think it would look as good.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> ADA tank with knock off pipes? tsk..tsk..
> 
> j/k, I wanted to get some myself but my tank has the black trim on it so i don't think it would look as good.


All my tanks are black trim, they look good..


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

those look pretty cool,,,,exactly like the ADA ones but the flower tip on the outflow is upside down.

Where did you get those from?


Nevermind I found them....nice!


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

chiahead said:


> those look pretty cool,,,,exactly like the ADA ones but the flower tip on the outflow is upside down.
> 
> Where did you get those from?
> 
> Nevermind I found them....nice!


And cheaper too.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

are those the 13mm ones?

I want to get some for my 30g but I also want to swap the filter out for a proII which has the 17mm tubing but they show unavailable.....


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> are those the 13mm ones?
> 
> I want to get some for my 30g but I also want to swap the filter out for a proII which has the 17mm tubing but they show unavailable.....


Yes, it's 13mm, I'll use it on my 22g ADA.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Sweet!

Can't wait for some pictures!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

How do the these differ from the ADA ones in terms of form and function?


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> How do the these differ from the ADA ones in terms of form and function?


Only diff I've noticed is the funnel design.

Quote from the website:

"The Efflux outflow pipe carries the unique downward-angled funnel design to provide increased water movement to lower parts of the aquarium. This reduces stagnation points and improves gas and nutrient exchange for low and midground plants

The funnel can be conveniently raised slightly above the waterline to create gentle surface movement which will eliminate surface film without aerating the water, and hence reduce CO2 loss. To aerate, simply life the funnel slightly higher."


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone have a link to a good description of what these do?

Is it basically just increased water flow in areas of the tank that would otherwise not have good current?

Are they driven by anything mechanical?

I dont mean to half way jack your thread, I just think these things look cool.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

southernflounder said:


> Only diff I've noticed is the funnel design.
> 
> Quote from the website:
> 
> ...


Thanks alot! So it sounds like your satisfied with them. It's always nice to see another alternative to something.

K2,
These replace your inflow and return on one's cansister filter. They are much nicer looking and as southern as described above have functional ergonomics as well.


----------

